# Hymer Roof Bars?



## 89682 (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi All 

Does anybody know whether the FIAMMA IMPERIAL R240 RAIL is the same as the rail on the old (1993) B544's. I was wondering whether I could use the fiamma roof bars, which go with the above rail system to mount a top box. having struggled to cure a leak caused by a previously screwed to the roof top box, removed by a previous owner. I am reluctant to mount a box directly to the roof. 
Has anybody used these rails or something similar? 

Thanks in advance. 

Regards 

Herman


----------

